# I need a source for 1/16" birch plywood



## helluvawreck

I have found a good wholesale source for 1/8" and 1/4" birch plywood where I can order 10 to 50 sheets at a reasonable price. The sheets are 5' x 5' and they will ship them to my shop by truck. However, when it comes to 1/16" birch plywood I am *not* running into too much luck. I think this plywood comes from Europe and it is nice stuff and does well with laser engraving.

Does anyone know of a good wholesale source for this?

helluvawreck aka Charles
http://woodworkingexpo.wordpress.com


----------



## DrDirt

The only place i see plywood that thin is from the hobby shops e.g. for making Radio Control Airplanes.

They sell in small sheets, but obviously it got made as a large sheet somewhere, however if you are looking for small panels for engraving, Hobby Lobby and others will have those sizes.

Woodcraft sells it ut as 12X24 sheets for over 20 USD
http://www.woodcraft.com/Product/50W22/Birch-Plywood-116-x-12-x-24.aspx

National Balsa seems to have somwhat larger and much better price 3-ply
http://www.nationalbalsa.com/birch_plywood_s/138.htm

The thin ply i used for RC airplanes was always stickered from "Midwest Products"..... suppose that they cut the sheets down to retail sizes and stock all the hobby stores, so maybe they can supply larger?

anyone in aircraft interiors, may have a supplier…. got to be out there.

Sorry that is all i have.

EDIT
This looks interesting….
http://www.boulterplywood.com/MarinePlywood_4.htm


----------



## helluvawreck

I appreciate your input DrDirt but there must be a wholesale source for it because a lot of laser engravers use it in their products. Granted, it's not as commonly used as the 1/4 and 1/8 sizes but it's not a rare thing either. Unless I can find a wholesale place the price eliminates the possibility of using it. It's cost is 5 times as much (or even more) as I can get the other for.

Thanks for the comment. Thanks.

helluvawreck aka Charles
http://woodworkingexpo.wordpress.com


----------



## gwilki

Searching on "1/16" plywood" yielded several result with various sheet sizes. I guess it depends on where you are and where the source is.


----------



## DrDirt

Maybe these guys?
their "FULL SHEETS" are 4X4 but it is indeed expensive @38 bucks

Maybe the price is driven by ease of damage/PITA factor shipping it around, versus a stiffer panel that is harder to screw up.

http://www.aircraftspruce.com/catalog/wppages/finnishbirch.php


----------



## scrollingmom

I have never used 1/6" plywood but am interested in where you get your 1/8 and 1/4" for wholesale.


----------



## daddywoofdawg

http://www.boulterplywood.com/MarinePlywood_4.htm


----------



## JoeLyddon

daddywoof…

Amazing… 1/16" ply = 3 plys… 1.333/64" or* .0208" per ply*
Those are very thin plys!!

I didn't think they even made it that thin! Have never seen it…

*Expensive stuff…*


----------



## AlaskaGuy

Don't know if you can find it in the size you want but aircraft plywood comes 1/16 and even thinner.

So start searching for " aircraft plywood".


----------



## vikingcape

Do you have a Michaels store near you? They have 1/16 inch ply. I remember seeing it once when my wife was dragging me through there


----------



## Dark_Lightning

I've been looking for 1/16" ply. This is one of the sites that turned up in my search. I'm annoyed enough with looking for something and getting Yelp and White Pages and Yellow Pages instead of the actual sources that I'm going to laminate up my own from some veneer that I got cheap at the Habitat for Humanity Restore instead.


----------



## clin

AircraftSpruce.com

http://www.aircraftspruce.com/categories/building_materials/bm/menus/wp/plywood.html

They have it down to 1/64", 3-ply.

About $40 for a 4×4 sheet of 1/16" of "Finnish Birch"

Not what I would call a wholesaler, but not Hobby Lobby either.

Edit:

Looks like maybe there are not wholesalers, but rather you buy direct from the manufacturer. Here's a Finnish manufacturer:

http://www.koskisen.com/koskisen/plywood/

FYI, I know my local hardwood suppler gets their birch plywood via train then truck. So buying truly wholesale might require buying an awful lot of plywood.


----------



## rougninit

just do an internet search for 1/16 plywood. Several companies come up


----------



## robscastle

Pity you guys are not close by I could do you a really good LJ deal










a variety of sizes










As you can see 32×2120mm x 1220mm 
A shorter stack 23×1900mm approx x 900mm approx 3 and 4 mm in the middle 
And then a second batch of 11×2120mm x 920mm 3 and 4 mm various sheets shorter.

Walnut veneer finish on some then othe really nice varieties all interior and all G1S Possibly AB.
Not a knot or defect anywhere on either side,

I have been trying to unload them for a while now!


----------



## robscastle

Opps I just realised 1/16 is actually close to 1.5mm nothing that size in my area.


----------



## JoeLyddon

Robert, not to worry, they can resaw it… LOL (big grin)


----------

